# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Maritime Way

## chrb

Η My way από 3 πλοία που είχε στην αρχή , έμεινε με ένα δικό της. Κάτι έχει ακουστεί πως είχε ενδιαφερθεί για το Blue horizon της Blue star ferries και ακόμα για τον Διαγόρα. Τίποτα όμως εώς τώρα. Υπάρχουν σκέψεις αγοράς κάποιου άλλου , γιατί όταν φύγει το ναυλωμένο Elli t. θα μείνουν *με ένα πλοίο;*

Το πλοία αυτό είναι το Erotokritos που ανήκε στη Minoan με το ίδιο όνομα. Τελευταία του γραμμή επί Μινοαν ήταν η Πάτρα-Βενετία.

----------


## andreas

Το ELLI T ναυλώθηκε εκ νέου στην Maritime Way και συνεχίζει κανονικά.

----------


## chrb

Φέτος είχε ακουστεί η αγορά του Lato από την my way , κάτι που δεν έγινε.Ίσως του χρόνου..

----------


## George

Η ναύλωση του ELLI T έληξε και το πλοίο πήγε στην Τουρκία (!!!) για επισκευή. Την θέση του θα καλύψουν οι κόρες του Μάκαρου ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ.

----------


## Apostolos

Πλέον η εταιρία δέν έχει κανένα πλοίο (και δέν νομίζω να ξανασχοληθεί) αρα δέν υπάρχει πραγματικά

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

κρίμα στεναχωριέμαι πραγματικά όταν εταιρείες σταμάτανε να έχουν πλοία .

----------


## BOBKING

Μιας και μετά από τόσο ψάξιμο βρήκα το θέμα της εταιρίας θα πω λίγα λόγια για την εταιρία η εταιρία ιδρύθηκε το 2002 με έδρα την Τεργέστη πρόεδρος της εταιρίας ήταν ο Ramano Artioli που ήταν μέτοχος στην Μινωική για πολλά χρόνια δηλαδή την δεκαετία του 90' μέχρι το 2002 που ίδρυσε την Maritime Way Ferries και εξαγόρασε από την Μινωική τα πλοία Erotokritos ,Ελ Γκρέκο ,King Minos και τα δρομολόγησε στις γραμμές της Αδριατικής βέβαια η πρώτη χρονιά της εταιρίας στην Αδριατική ήταν πάρα πολύ επιτυχημένη μιας και η εταιρία το management της καθώς και την διαφήμιση της την είχε αναλάβει η Μινωική αλλά και ότι δρομολόγησε πολύ καλά πλοία σε μια πολύ καλή γραμμή το Μπρίντιζι σε συνδυασμό με την Πάτρα ,Ηγουμενίτσα ,Κέρκυρα τα δύο τελευταία αλλά το Ερωτόκριτος δρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή Πάτρα - Μολφακόνε - Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα αλλά και Πάτρα - Μπάρι - Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα η τελευταία γραμμή ήταν πετυχημένη όσο αφορά τα φορτηγά που έπαιρνε το πλοίο αλλά η πρώτη γραμμή ήταν τελείως αποτυχία έτσι το 2003 η εταιρία τα έβαλε όλα στις γραμμές του Μπρίντιζι το 2004 πωλείται το El Greco και πάλι το 2004 το Κίνγκ Μινώς και η εταιρία μένει με ένα πλοίο συν τις ναυλώσεις του πρώην Maria G της πρώην Med Link Lines σαν ELLI T. μέχρι το 2006 στο τέλος το 2007 η εταιρία κλείνει μιας δεν μπορούσε να ανταπεξέλθει στα δεδομένα της γραμμής και πούλησε τον Ερωτόκριτο στην Endeavor Shipping μετέπειτα Endeavor Lines του Ομίλου Τζανετάτου και ονομάζεται Erotokritos T. και παραμένει στην ίδια γραμμή κατά καιρους η Maritime Way είχε αναφέρει διάφορες αγορές πλοίων όπως Λατώ ,Λισσός ,Λευκά Όρη ή Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος αλλά και άλλων πλοίων όπως Blue Horizon 

Για να δούμε το πρώτο φυλλάδιο της εταιρίας του 2002 με τα Erotokritos ,King Minos ,El Greco...!!!!! 
PhotoScan 58.jpg
.......Προχωράμε απότομα στο 2006 με τα Erotokritos και ELLI T........
PhotoScan 59.jpg
...Τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων Erotokritos και ELLI T. του 2006...!!!!!
PhotoScan 60.jpg
...Και ένα αυτοκόλλητο της εταιρίας με χρονολογία του 2002...
PhotoScan 62.jpg
...Χαρισμένα στους φίλους του φόρουμ!!!

----------

